# Réduire vitesse ventilateur



## Morphy (1 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Étant un adepte des 30 onglets ouverts dans firefox, le ventilo tourne en permanence à 6100 tr/min.

J'ai testé fan control ou encore smcFanControl mais impossible de baisser le vitesse du ventilo vu que les softs prennent en compte la température du CPU...

Connaissez vous un soft qui permettrait de gérer la vitesse du ventilo indépendamment de la température ?

Merci de vos retours

Cdt

Morphy


----------



## Arlequin (1 Mars 2010)

hello

perso, je ne prendrais pas le risque

si le ventilo tourne, c'est qu'il y a une raison

étrange que ça mouline autant pour du surf ... je regarderais de ce coté là ...


----------



## Morphy (1 Mars 2010)

étrange je ne pense pas vu qu'il y 35 onglets dans firefox ce qui solicite beaucoup le proco sans parler de thunderbird et de adium qui tourne en même temps.


----------



## tsss (1 Mars 2010)

Morphy a dit:


> étrange je ne pense pas vu qu'il y 35 onglets dans firefox ce qui solicite beaucoup le proco sans parler de thunderbird et de adium qui tourne en même temps.



Donc :



Arlequin a dit:


> hello
> 
> perso, je ne prendrais pas le risque
> 
> ...



Tout est dit, v'là une idée un peu suicidaire, baisser la vitesse des ventilos pour augmenter la température du processeur (et du reste) 
Tu cherches a faire des économies de chauffage ? 

Que dit le moniteur d'activité ?


----------



## Arlequin (1 Mars 2010)

Morphy a dit:


> étrange je ne pense pas vu qu'il y 35 onglets dans firefox ce qui solicite beaucoup le proco sans parler de thunderbird et de adium qui tourne en même temps.



48 onglets ouverts dans FF
+TB
+adium
+shop (mais pas en travail)
+ical
+itunes (en lecture)

proco à 18%
t° cpu > 53°c
ventilo > 2000 rpm

ok, n'avons pas la même machine, mais t'as une merde ailleurs, au risque de me répéter


----------



## Morphy (1 Mars 2010)

tsss a dit:


> Que dit le moniteur d'activité ?



Voilà





Rien d'anormal je trouve.


----------



## Arlequin (1 Mars 2010)

Morphy a dit:


> Voilà
> 
> Rien d'anormal je trouve.



non plus

et si tu mets "toutes les opérations" ? 

un petit reset pram/nvram
suivi d'un 
reset smc/pmu

cela dit on ne sait pas à quel endroit ça chauffe 
istats pro (widget) pourra nous le renseigner


----------



## Morphy (1 Mars 2010)

Voici pour istats


----------



## Arlequin (1 Mars 2010)

tout me semble correct

sauf le ventilo 

fais les reset mentionnés plus haut, et vérifie ensuite


----------



## tsss (1 Mars 2010)

Morphy a dit:


> ./QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Morphy (1 Mars 2010)

Je viens de faire la réinitialisation du contrôleur de gestion du système (SMC) 


Éteignez lordinateur.
Branchez ladaptateur secteur  MagSafe à une source dalimentation, et connectez-le au Mac si ce nest  pas déjà fait.
Sur le clavier intégré, appuyez  simultanément sur les touches Maj-Ctrl-Option (de gauche) et sur le  bouton dalimentation.
Relâchez en même temps toutes les  touches et le bouton dalimentation.
Appuyez sur le bouton  dalimentation pour allumer lordinateur.

Je fais maintenant la réinitialisation de la PRAM et de la NVRAM

Éteignez  lordinateur.
Localisez les touches suivantes sur le  clavier : Commande, Option, P et R. Maintenez ces touches enfoncées  simultanément à l'étape 4.
Allumez lordinateur.
Appuyez  sur Commande-Option-P-R et maintenez ces touches enfoncées. Vous devez  appuyer sur ces touches avant que lécran gris napparaisse.
Maintenez  les touches enfoncées jusquà ce que lordinateur redémarre et que vous  entendiez le bruit de démarrage pour la seconde fois.
Relâchez  les touches.


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h49 ----------

Voilà c'est fait mais ça change rien.

Au démarrage du MBA celui-ci est à 2500 rpm de moyenne et dès firefox a fini de charger sa trentaine d'onglets, la vitesse monte pour se stabiliser à 6192 rpm.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h22 ----------

Je pense avoir mis le doigt sur le problème.

Après avoir testé 3 navigateurs, j'ai pu constaté que le ventilateur s'emballait dès qu'un site avec du flash était ouvert et ça peut importe le nombre d'onglet :mouais:

Savez vous pourquoi cela se produit?


----------



## tsss (1 Mars 2010)

Morphy a dit:


> ...
> Savez vous pourquoi cela se produit?



Oui, par exemple !

Pour Youtube, il y a depuis peu une alternative


----------



## Morphy (1 Mars 2010)

Merci pour ses réponses.

Donc pour tous les sites en flash y'a rien à faire si ce n'est s'habituer au ronronnement...


----------



## Super Marmotte (1 Mars 2010)

Personnellement, je bloque le flash sur tous les sites sauf ceux que je consulte régulièrement et qui n'en abuse pas (MacG entre autres).
Si c'est pour Youtube le flash n'est plus indispensable, je teste html5 depuis le premier jour et ça marche vraiment bien, la consommation processeur est divisée par 2 environ


----------



## Morphy (1 Mars 2010)

Bon j'ai trouvé une solution qui me convient et qui fonctionne^^

Il me reste que l'automatisation mais je ne comprends pas l'histoire du script

http://iloapp.elvsaas.net/blog/www?Home&post=51

Je cite la partie qui me reste :



> The program is fairly easy to use, just download and run the two pkg-files that come in the .DMG file: sleepwatcher.pgk and sleepwatcherStartupItem.pkg.
> 
> Then create a textfile in your home folder, with some basic unix script codes in it:
> #!/bin/bash
> ...



Si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer simplement


----------



## surfman06 (2 Mars 2010)

J'allais te répondre CoolBook en lisant le post, et je vois ton thread concernant l'article.
http://iloapp.elvsaas.net/blog/www?Home&post=51
Il est très intéressant, merci d'avoir mis ce lien et de nous en faire profiter.
Malheureusement, pour le script, je ne peux t'aider.


----------



## Morphy (2 Mars 2010)

coolbook je l'utilise aussi en parallèle 

Pour le moment je suis obligé de lancer après chaque boot la commande suivante via terminal :

/Applications/smcFanControl.app/Contents/Resources/smc -k F0Mx -w 3e80

Cela bloque la vite max du ventilateur à 4000 rpm et avec mon browser (35 onglets), thunderbird et adium, le CPU est à 65/70°c maximum.

La bonne question maintenant est de savoir comment lancer cette ligne automatiquement à chaque boot où reveil du MBA.

J'ai lu qu'avec automator on pouvait faire ça mais je ne comprends pas le fonctionnement de cette usine à gaz


----------



## Morphy (2 Mars 2010)

je pense avoir réussi, je continue les tests pour être sur^^

Par contre quelqu'un sait jusqu'à quelle température peut monter le CPU de mon MBA sans crainte?


----------



## surfman06 (3 Mars 2010)

Cela va être dur d'obtenir une réponse concrète, personne ne s'y risquera, 70° n'est pas si elevé que ça pour un processeur, personnellement je pense que le mba ne risquera rien, ce n'est que mon avis personnel, je dirai même voir 75°-80°, par contre à partir d'au dessus, je ne le laisserai pas tourner des heures, à long terme cela peut être problématique, bien que je suis sur que théoriquement le processeur peut allé bien au dela de 80°, le mieux serait d'une part, vérifié sur le site d'intel, et d'autre part avoir l'avis de techniciens d'Apple pour la carte mère, a savoir si les composants qui se trouvent à côté ne risque rien, de plus il faudrait peut être optimisé dans le cas ou la machine reste plusieurs heures à ses températures, le système de refroidissement, aération non bouchée (ne pas être sur ton lit mba posé sur les couvertures), avoir un support pour refroidir le mba genre Luxa2-M1 Pro, voir si tu te sens mettre de la pâte thermique de bonne qualité.
Il ne faut comme même resté réaliste, à savoir ne pas tenté le diable, je pense déjà que t'as trouvé une bonne solution avec tes recherches, maintenant ne force pas trop loin, à mon humble  avis.


----------



## Morphy (3 Mars 2010)

Non je te rassure, je ne vais pas aller plus loin 

Là je fais une moyenne de 65°c à 4000 RPM et tout est stable avec un silence d'enfer 

Je ne vais pas prendre le baton pour me faire battre, je voulais juste savoir la resistance max du proco à titre d'info


----------



## surfman06 (3 Mars 2010)

65° => Aucun problème, de ce côté là.

Cool,


----------



## Morphy (3 Mars 2010)

J'espère en tout cas que ma "prise de tête" pourra servir à d'autre car ce silence est un régal avec ce MBA


----------



## Morphy (3 Mars 2010)

Voici un autre dérivé de commande qui fonctionne aussi bien mais on a l'avantage de ne pas mettre l'équivalent de la vitesse rpm en hexadecimal



> /Applications/smcFanControl.app/Contents/Resources/smc -k F0Mx -w $(python -c 'print hex(4000 << 2)[2:]')



Il suffit de remplacer 4000 par la valeur souhaité


----------



## Tibiniou (20 Mars 2010)

Salut

Voici 3 scipts que j'utilise (une fois SMC fan control installé) : 
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1600082/SMC_fan_speed.zip

j'ai enregistré le dossier contenant les scripts dans mon dossier applications et j'ai ajouté le scipt 4000 RPM a la liste des lancements automatiques de démarrage dans préférences système/comptes/ouverture.
c'est assez génial et indispensable en ce qui me concerne sinon j'atteindrai en permanence les 6200 tours/min
j'ai également coolbook en parallèle avec les réglages donnés dans ce fil
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-air/mba-chauffe-294520.html


----------



## Emmanuel94 (21 Mars 2010)

Est ce nécessaire ? perso je trouve que le MBA est un modèle de silence, mais au plus j'ai Iphoto, Keynote, Excel, Pages, Word, Mail et Safari (un ou deux onglets) et Filemaker ouverts en même temps (et rarement garageband pour récupérer des boucles pour mes Keynotes), et cela tourne parfaitement... j'arrive à entendre les ventilos de temps à autre....

Maintenant, un petit truc, les machines aiment être posées sur des surfaces lisses et dures (tables...) et pas sur des support en tissus ou en plastique... qui ont tendance à limiter le refroidissement.


----------



## Tibiniou (21 Mars 2010)

+1 concernant le support. c'est évident que posé sur une couette, le ventilo aura quelques difficultés a fonctionner...

mais en ce qui me concerne je suis dans une utilisation "classique" sur un bureau et quoique je fasse les ventilos s'affolent régulièrement.
j'ai pourtant refais une clean install de Snow Leopard mais ca n'a rien changé.


----------



## grillo (25 Octobre 2010)

Morphy a dit:


> coolbook je l'utilise aussi en parallèle
> 
> Pour le moment je suis obligé de lancer après chaque boot la commande suivante via terminal :
> 
> ...


----------



## grillo (26 Octobre 2010)

up


----------



## r e m y (26 Octobre 2010)

Tu as bien installé smcfancontrol dans le dossier Applications? (c'est peut-être juste le chemin d'accès qui n'est pas bon dans la commande que tu passes via le Terminal)

(et personnellement j'éviterais de limiter la vitesse des ventilos.... si ils tournent c'est que la température dépasse le seuil au-delà duquel Apple considère que la machine est en danger!)


----------



## grillo (26 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour merci pour ta reponse,

En effet elle est dans un dossier lui meme mis dans le dossier application.
Je vais tenter de déplacer l'application en elle meme.
Pour répondre à ta question: j'ai bien conscience du danger potentiel mais j'ai remarqué que la temperature du processeur ne depasse que tres rarement les 70°c et que des que je suis au dessus de 60° les ventilos tournent à fonds pour ramener la temperature sous cette barre.
Si j'arrive à maintenir un temperature vers 65° en limitant le bruit je pense que cela pourrait marcher.

Je vais faire des test tres prudents si j'arrive à faire fonctionner cette limitation.


Cordialement

G

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h04 ----------

Bon je viens de tester ça marche. Merci du tuyau.
Reste à trouver le bon réglage en fonction des applis.
A+

G


----------



## grillo (28 Octobre 2010)

Super Marmotte a dit:


> Personnellement, je bloque le flash sur tous les sites sauf ceux que je consulte régulièrement et qui n'en abuse pas (MacG entre autres).
> Si c'est pour Youtube le flash n'est plus indispensable, je teste html5 depuis le premier jour et ça marche vraiment bien, la consommation processeur est divisée par 2 environ




Bonjour,

Quelle est la méthode pour bloquer le flash des sites consultés SVP?
Si j'arrive maintenant à contrôler la vitesse des ventilos, j'aimerais aussi pouvoir limiter cette source de chaleur.

Cordialement

G


----------



## r e m y (28 Octobre 2010)

Ca m'interesse aussi de savoir comment choisir par défaut html5 plutot que Flash sur YouTube...


----------



## Arlequin (28 Octobre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Ca m'interesse aussi de savoir comment choisir par défaut html5 plutot que Flash sur YouTube...



http://www.youtube.com/html5


----------



## r e m y (29 Octobre 2010)

Comprends pas.... j'ai cliqué sur le lien ad hoc et j'ai bien maintenant l'indication que je suis en HTML5 Trial






pourtant quand je retourne sur YouTube, c'est bien toujours le lecteur Flash10 qui est utilisé...


----------



## aerre (20 Décembre 2010)

Super le script !
Sur le macbook pro 15 2010 il y a deux ventilateurs et le script n'est efficace que pour un seul (le gauche), savez-vous comment réduire la vitesse de l'autre ?
Merci !


----------



## koalid (19 Décembre 2011)

J'utilise un iMac 21,5" 2011 avec Lion. J'ai changer le disque dur pour un SSD.
Depuis, le ventilateur du disque dur tourne a fond. Mais c'est un probleme connu : il n'y a plus de capteur de temperature sur le disque dur donc la machine fait tourner le ventilo a fond.
Donc si je réduit la vitesse de mon ventilateur HDD, je ne risque rien (a priori).
Morphy donne une solution :


> Voici un autre dérivé de commande qui fonctionne aussi bien mais on a  l'avantage de ne pas mettre l'équivalent de la vitesse rpm en  hexadecimal
> 
> Citation:
> /Applications/smcFanControl.app/Contents/Resources/smc -k F0Mx -w $(python -c 'print hex(4000 << 2)[2:]')
> Il suffit de remplacer 4000 par la valeur souhaité


Mais si j'ai bien compris c'est valable seulement pour le processeur. Comment réduire la vitesse du ventilo HDD, en modifiant cette commande par exemple ?


----------



## r e m y (19 Décembre 2011)

Il vaudrait mieux retrouver sur un site comme macbidouille, comment court-circuiter la sonde de température du disque dur pour qu'elle n'agisse plus sur la vitesse des ventilos


----------



## koalid (19 Décembre 2011)

Cool Remy, le cas clinique 
Avec ta réponse et en googlant "court-circuiter la sonde de température disque dur ventilateurs mac", j'ai trouvé ca : http://www.macworld.fr/2011/05/13/mac/des-disques-durs-proprietaires-imac-2011/515343/

alors que le "boss", Lionel de macbidouille n'a pas su me répondre
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=346655&st=30&gopid=3542539&#entry3542539 en plus ses indication pour démonter l'iMac sont fausses, bref.

Alors gros bisous Remy, t'es mimi, je vais pouvoir enfin couper mon ventilo apres des heures d'angoisse.


----------



## r e m y (19 Décembre 2011)

Et pourtant, comme les rédacteurs de MacWorld chez qui tu as retrouvé l'astuce, c'est bien chez MacBidouille que je l'avais lue initialement.


----------



## subsole (19 Décembre 2011)

koalid a dit:


> Cool Remy, le cas clinique
> Avec ta réponse et en googlant "court-circuiter la sonde de température disque dur ventilateurs mac", j'ai trouvé ca : http://www.macworld.fr/2011/05/13/mac/des-disques-durs-proprietaires-imac-2011/515343/
> 
> alors que le "boss", Lionel de macbidouille n'a pas su me répondre
> ...



Sur Macbidouille, tu n'as dû chercher trop loin. ^^
====> http://www.macbidouille.com/news/20...ble-de-remplacer-le-disque-dur-d-un-imac-2011
Quoi qu'il en soit , bienvenue sur Macgénération.


----------

